# Nice Web Site - I know those Guys



## BigGuy (Mar 25, 2002)

I know many of the hunters on the members photo page shown on the home page of this WEBSITE. Some of these guys have moved to MN for jobs. Just the way it is. Some of these guys won ND state hockey titles, one even played for UND. They all like this state. No they did not grow up if GF.

How many people out there hunt with family and friends now living in MN or elsewhere?

I do not want my friends or my brother in-law limited in their ability to hunt with me next fall or any fall. I live in ND and do not want to go to MN just to hunt. May be a football game or fishin - not hunting.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Big Guy - You don't make those Calls they say are the Best do ya ???

I don't know if you have read much here or the old site. But in General we are for having Non-Resident (Freelance Hunters) in ND. Most of the hardcore, true waterfowlers I have met & learned to really HUNT ducks from. Are from out of state.

It is just there has to be a Limit & maybe spread them out - everywhere there are ducks. To give all towns some "Economic Development" Not just a handful of towns here & there. We have suggested a lottery & more zones - even have a weighted lottery, like we do for deer. If not drawn this year, for the zone you want - get two chances next. Maybe even give a extra chance if your a ND graduate from H.S. ??? Or if you have owned land for 20 years or longer. (so as not to encourage those coming in & buying land, just for hunting & to get a license) Otherwise move here. There has to be things to make it special to live & work & stay in ND.

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-03-26 06:47 ]


----------

